

Harvard Crimson article on Facebook the week it was launched - blackswan
http://www.thecrimson.com/article.aspx?ref=357292

======
brianr
"Zuckerberg said that the most innovative feature of the site is that people
can search for other students in their classes so that they can branch out to
form friendships and study groups."

I really miss this feature. (How else can I identify the cute girl from
lecture?) Facebook took away Courses, apparently hoping that someone would
develop a better one... maybe they didn't realize that everyone would have to
add it for it to be useful.

------
blackswan
"I'm pretty happy with the amount of people that have been to it so far," he
said. "The nature of the site is that each user's experience improves if they
can get their friends to join it."

also

"While Zuckerberg promised that thefacebook.com would boast new features by
the end of the week, he said that he did not create the website with the
intention of generating revenue."

and

"Zuckerberg said that he hoped the privacy options would help to restore his
reputation following student outrage over facemash.com, a website he created
in the fall semester."

------
smelendez
Crazy. This article is three and a half years old, and it already looks like
something from the early half of "Our Dumb Century," especially when it's
sometimes spelled as "face book."

------
bmaier
I find it amusing how much Zuckerberg's apparent attitude has changed. Like
not wanting to add resumes because they'd make the site less fun. I guess the
idea of fun changes when you've got a 15 billion valuation to live up to.

------
ajkates
Excellent find! I really miss the core concepts behind the original facebook.
It could have been so much more if Zuckerberg had chosen to expand vertically
instead of horizontally.

------
ereldon
respect.

